# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Tamanho máximo dos videos?

## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Gostaria de saber qual é o tamanho máximo dos vídeos para upload?

----------


## Julio Macieira

102400Kb

10 Mb (aproximadamente)

----------


## Jorge Neves

> 102400Kb
> 
> 10 Mb (aproximadamente)


Olá amigo Júlio

Já agora preciso de ajuda para pôr os meus vídios no meu post e não sei como fazer!
Qual o programa,etc.
Fotos já coloquei.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

